# Float tubing with life jackets



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

How many float tubers here wear life jackets of some kind when Float tubing? I do not but was looking at some low profile ones that cost way to much money.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a little pontoon not a float tube and I do wear a life vest.


----------



## Phil1907 (Apr 1, 2007)

not me - never wear life jacket in tube or kayak


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Fishjunky: I just bought a kayak this year and purcased a life jacket at Cabelas for $40 bucks. It's very comftable to wear and has a mess top so it wont get to hot in warm weather. It's your choice but 40 bucks is cheap compared to your life.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll have to look in to that one flytier. What was the name of it?


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello fish junky, I was at the Bass Pro Shop in Cincinnati Tuesday and they had some life jackes with the mesh tops for $19.99. I don't know the brand name but those jackets seem to be less restrictive and as fly tyer said they would be much cooler in the heat. The thought had crossed my mind to buy one, but shame on me, I never. If interested I would give them a call, I'm sure you could get info on them. They were in the Marine dept.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

FishJunky, Here's a link to the vest I got. It is the Cabelas Cool Mesh Flotation Vest. Third row down, first one on the left. I used it a week ago and it seemed pretty comftable when I was playing in the kayak.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...276&parentType=category&cmCat=MainCatcat21276


----------



## goodbassfisher (Dec 30, 2006)

hey fish junky some times wall mart has those self inflating life jackets for 79$ i have 2 and you don't even know you are wearing them goodbassfisher


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Kinda off the subject but I seem to recall reading a post from someone about pontoon style float tubes needing to have OH numbers on them. I believe it was someone that was confronted by a warden at AEP? Could anyone clarify this? I was under the assumption that float tubes were exempt from the registration process.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

scallop said:


> Kinda off the subject but I seem to recall reading a post from someone about pontoon style float tubes needing to have OH numbers on them. I believe it was someone that was confronted by a warden at AEP? Could anyone clarify this? I was under the assumption that float tubes were exempt from the registration process.


Two or more flotation bladders needs to be registered.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I have used a Stearns Brand vest I believe cost about $30.00 a few years ago. It is as solid construction but not the least bit binding. I just don't feel like taking any chances in the tube. Too many bluegill holes to contend with.


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

I wear a vest.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I do wear life jacket


----------

